# What just happened?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

OK this might just be my computer that did this, but did anyone else just experience the forums not being connectable from you computer?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope, I had it too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Good so my computer isnt as old of a piece of crap as I thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

No it is not lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what did happen?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Looked like either a loss of connectivity on the server end or a DNS error from the errors that i got. not sure tho


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, this wasn't a time out. This was a connection refused error, which was probably something related to a server issue. i can't remember what the error exactly was, but it was nearly immediate..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

It was a denied connectivity error. And was more like belching the alphabet, then a hiccup.


----------

